# Brazo robot controlado por impulsos musculares



## chopancho18 (Dic 15, 2008)

hola amigos electronicos me gustaria comenzar definiendo lo que pretendo crear, asi como esta descrito en el titulo del tema es un brazo robot que se controla mediante los impulsos electricos producidos por el cerebro, que a su vez manejan cada musculo de nuestro cuerpo. la gracia de este proyecto es que ya esta creado ahunque hay muy poca información en san google no encuentro ni un cto o algun esquema por el cual guiarme por lo tanto es hora de dejar volar nuestra imaginacion y recrearlo.

me gustaria que me ayudaran   

lo principal de este trabajo es el censado de los impulsos musculares que la verdad no se como hacerlo, se me ocurre conectar un par de sensores como los que traen esas maquinas de impusos electricos que en realidad son como unos autoadecivos y amplificar con un transistor y luego con un amplificador op pero en realidad no se si funcionara...   me ustaria que me ayudaran con eso.

de antemano muchas gracias a todos


----------



## Chico3001 (Dic 15, 2008)

no es tan facil... yo estuve en un proyecto de esos y el circuito termino siendo todo un arreglo de amplificador de instrumentacion y filtros solo para saber cuando se activa un musculo

la primer etapa tiene que ser un amplificador de instrumentacion en modo diferencial y ganancia x100 para poder amplificar lo suficiente la señal, posteriormente tienes que meter un filtro pasaaltos para frecuencias mayores a 50Hz, un rechazabanda de 60 Hz y finalmente un pasabajos de unos 250Hz... 

Con eso ya obtivimos una señal suficiente para identificar el tensionado del musculo


----------



## burren (Dic 15, 2008)

es un proyecto muy ambicioso y efectivamente los filtros son la parte fundamental de este proyecto hace tiempo vi algo por el estilo en la cual unos de los participantes habia encontrado unas fibras de un metal el cual al hacer circular corriente en ellos se flexionaba como un musculo eso seria interesante ver que se puede hacer con estos dispositivos


----------



## fernandoae (Dic 15, 2008)

Se llama NITINOL


----------



## chopancho18 (Dic 16, 2008)

gracias por las respuestas y la verdad es que si, es un proyecto bastante ambicioso pero la verdad es que el saber que alguien ya lo ha realizado es un motivo para seguir investigando el proyecto me gustaria que le echaran un vistaso a este video YouTube - Fembot Aiko serving human with smaller hand  este es algo muy parecido a lo que se pretende crear y sin duda me dio bastantes ideas sobre lo que debo hacer   si alguien mas tiene alguna idea de como poder desarrollar este proyecto se lo agradeceria un monton.

de antemano muchas gracias


----------



## Chico3001 (Dic 16, 2008)

Lo primero es hacer un circuito como el que te describo... para que puedas filtrar la señal del musculo y ver que tipo de monitoreo se le aplica

En una etapa mas avanzada tienes que buscar el numero de sensores requeridos y la correcta colcacion para poder lograr la movilidad que necesitas


----------



## chopancho18 (Dic 20, 2008)

Chico3001 dijo:
			
		

> Lo primero es hacer un circuito como el que te describo... para que puedas filtrar la señal del musculo y ver que tipo de monitoreo se le aplica
> 
> En una etapa mas avanzada tienes que buscar el numero de sensores requeridos y la correcta colcacion para poder lograr la movilidad que necesitas



bueno la verdad es que he seguido tu consejo pero no he encontrado aca los amplificador de instrumentacion al parecer tendre que ir a comprarlos a santiago la capital de chile que me queda mas o menos a 2 horas de viaje  pero  mientras busco la forma de consseguirlos he fabricado los filtros que tu me has dicho ahora solo estoy topando con los amplificador pero bueno gracias por la ayuda cualquier cosa yo te envio un mensaje 

gracias a todos


----------



## karl (Abr 2, 2009)

un amplificador de instrumentación puede ser remplazado por tres amplificador comúnes en un arreglo especial (uno da la salida mientras que los otros dos se cancelan mutuamente mejorando el modo de rechazo de entrada común), el esquema preciso no lo tengo a la mano, pero puedes buscarlo en la red.


----------



## karl (Abr 2, 2009)

otro comentario, hablas de impulsos musculares, podrias hacer un sistema mecanico que sienta el movimiento de tus musculos o electrico mas sencillo si mides la conductividad electrica sobre los musculos que quieres usar, por ejemplo, medir la resistencia de los musculos que mueven los dedos en el antebrazo y usar amplificadores normales para decidir si se dispara o no un motor, en este caso, te sugiero que uses electrodos de papel aluminio fijados con gel con base en agua adicionado con bicarbonato de sodio.


----------



## adux_07 (Jul 6, 2009)

yo estoy en las mismas sino que ahora salgo a vacaciones y quiero ver si me puedo contruir un brazo desde cero quiero hacerlo en aluminio sino que no se donde mandar a hacer las piezas los servos ya los tengo, pero antes que nada quisiera que me instruyan en el cuan dificil es construir un brazo robot como el de:

http://www.superrobotica.com/Images/brazosbig.jpg


estare en contacto para ver si hay alguna novedad


----------



## karl (Jul 7, 2009)

de hecho no es dificil hacer un brazo robot, (puedes hacerlo nadamás pegando servos con superpegamento o silicón caliente, y hacer algún tipo de amarre para una pinza), el problema es hacer un brazo que pueda hacer algo util:
Para ello necesitas dimensionar correctamente tus motores, lo que es fisica pura y dura, luego hacer los montajes, (nunca he encontrado un motor y un engrane que entren así como así, siempre he tenido que hacer modificaciónes a algúno), que es mecanica.
y finalmente la estructura, que es lo menos dificil.
si tienes dudas, mandame un PM


----------



## adux_07 (Jul 7, 2009)

De antemano gracias por tu comentario karl, pero aunque yo se que hacer un Brazo es una union de motores, engranes,  pernos y tuercas, sin contar las piezas de metal que conforman la estructura..... y unas cuantas cosas mas,........es por esa razon que meti al foro, ya que por ser una comunidad que sabe de electronica.... me pueden dar ideas de que no mas ir implementando.... como dije al comienzo quiero hacer algo con mis vacaciones para no estar sin hacer nada.... y que mas si pudiera hacer de esto un trabajo de la comunidad..... igual todo lo que vaya haciendo lo ire posteando..... ya tengo los servos.... y ya se donde mandar a hacer las piezas..... la otra semana comienzo el diseño de las piezas..... Cualquier duda que tenga la voy a comentar.... para ver si me pueden hechar una mano........

Gracias.........


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 7, 2009)

okkk.. postea tus dudas y con gusto te ayudamos a resolverlas! 

Saludos..


----------



## juniormonroy1988 (Sep 24, 2010)

Amigo osea q tu lo isistes ? Puedes dar mas detalles acerca del circuito que implementastes


----------



## Chico3001 (Sep 24, 2010)

El circuito esta publicado en este tema:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f19/mover-motor-electrico-movimiento-parte-cuerpo-21181/


----------



## guiaval (Nov 9, 2010)

he estadi leyendo el articulo y me ha interesado armarlo, estoy por conseguir opam el ad620 o los de la serie INA  para la aduquision de las señales de los musculos y estos vayan hacia una un pic al conversor anlogo digital.
No se si me peudan ayudar ya que quiero saber si estoy en los correcto
y tamb la disposicion de la ubicacion de los elctrodos en el cuerpo
agredeceria su respuesta amigos..


----------

